# Need Some support



## The Honey Girl's Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

One of the best places I have found for a great level of support is http://warre.biobees.com/methods.htm 
I found them a few years ago and it is a very good site for everything Warre
Ernie


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't worry about nay sayers, you will always have them. You need any help, you will find plenty here. I have heard them all, but I worked langs for a long time. And I switched to Warre's, and am glad I did. If I can help, I am only a pm away.
Here is a package install in pics and 2 short vids of finish. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/1115...585819324794068583/albums/5734418000927130193
Godspeed
Charlie


----------



## WXBEE (Feb 10, 2012)

Have at it. I'm running both.. frankly my Warre's are doing a ton better than the 8 frame Lang... I'm impressed.. will make a move to all Warre's from here on out. Working for me thus far...


----------



## mama3277 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was having a weak momment...just around here there is absolutely no one doing anything a little different.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Join the club.


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

If you get a chance, look around at the other bee clubs. I've noticed around here one club will be unmovable and a club in the next county over will embrace all methods of keeping. I guess I'm spoiled in my club. The vice president of the club keeps nothing but Top Bars, some members have a Warres next to Langs in their apriary. I think the key to our success is that no one judges or bad mouths another's keeping method. That's not what it is about, our main focus is the welfare of the honey bee. We all have questions and concerns and know no one has the all the answers. We listen to each others successes and share whatever answers we can find to our failures.


----------



## WXBEE (Feb 10, 2012)

Mama where in ONT? I get up to North Bay Temagami region a few times a year...


----------



## mama3277 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am towards the sault on the other side of suds...I never thought of trying another bee club...maybe it is all about perception and I need to look at it as I can be a teacher!


----------



## Michael Blewett (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm a first-timer, too, and started with a Warre in April. Being the only Warre hive around, the problem I've run into is that any of our other bee friends give Langstroth answers to Warre questions. Stick to forums like this and spend lots of time on the internet. Trust your intuition; trust your bees.


----------



## Alleybeez (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey mama, I too am in the same boat, first year first hive int 30 years and doing it in the city. The forums are great and read a lot. And when you get flack just act like you know what you are doing, give em a knowing, but not quite condescending look, a little laugh, and tell em that Warre's philosophical approach to beekeeping better with how you have chosen to live your life. No one knows what to do with that.


----------

